# Need help



## RIRss (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok well my new zealand meat rabbit gave birth yesterday and I went to check on her a couple minutes ago and there is ants in the box and some of the babies have some ant bites on them. Can this kill them or will it not affect them that much. I put in ant trapps yesterday and there are still some in there. Also one of the babies got out of the nest and is rolling around in the cage what do I do? If I touch the baby with the mom not care for it any more..

Any info will help first timer here...
Thanks,
RIRsss


----------



## Legacy (Apr 14, 2011)

Put it back, she will still care for it. She will not move it or put it back.  Ants can and will kill babies.  You can use diatomaceous earth to control them without harming the rabbits. 

Make sure you get the kind that doesn't have poisons mixed with it. They best place to get it is at gardening stores.


----------



## RIRss (Apr 14, 2011)

Okk thank you so much..I put some regular old and traps in there with them and have seen lots of ants going in so hopefully they stop. How many ant bites will kill them?


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 14, 2011)

We have handled babies within a day, taken the box out to count, and she still does a great job with the babies...Dont worry..Just keep them safe from those mean ole ants!


----------



## RIRss (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a question here I have noticed that in the 2nd day of the babies being born she has put lots of fur on them, what does this mean? They are in a 2x2 area which is covered on all 4 sides and has a small opening for her to get in and out. She made a nest with wood chips and hay and grass I put in there is this enough or should I do anything....

Thanks for the help


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like she's doing what she's supposed to..She's making sure they are warm..


----------



## Weedchick (Apr 15, 2011)

How are the ants getting in the cage? If it has legs you can put the legs in tuna cans (or similar ) with water, ants wont swim. If you have hanging cages you can smear vaseline in their trail (make it thick ) and that provides a barrier they wont cross.


----------



## RIRss (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah the cage is on 4 legs and I got ride of the ants already so that done. But I will try the can thing like you said very smart. I was wondering when I can take the babies from the mom so they can start eating and get fat? 

Thanks,
RIRss


----------



## hoodat (Apr 17, 2011)

If it's on legs you can use a band of Tanglefoot on each leg. If the ants try to cross it they get stuck like flypaper. It's available at most nurseries. Gardeners band tree trunks with it to keep ants out of trees.


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 17, 2011)

RIRss said:
			
		

> Yeah the cage is on 4 legs and I got ride of the ants already so that done. But I will try the can thing like you said very smart. I was wondering when I can take the babies from the mom so they can start eating and get fat?
> 
> Thanks,
> RIRss


They will come out on their own when they are about 2-3 weeks old, and start eating..Ours, it's so cute/funny, sit at the water thing licking away, then eat food, then try to nurse, then just snuggle..They are so funny!


----------



## RIRs (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok well I got signed into this account know but just giving an update on the babies. All four survived and all of them opened there eyes on easter day lucky me. So yesterday I went out to feed her and I found all of them outside the nest box walking around with mom. How long should I wait to take them away from here? 

Thanks
RIRs


----------



## Legacy (Apr 27, 2011)

Normally wean around 6 weeks. Some people take the momma from the babies to lesson the stress and some people remove all but the smallest baby or two for a few days to make the weaning easier on the momma.


----------

